# DVC Exchange - Room Information



## Prayme36 (Mar 31, 2017)

I have a confirmed exchange into DVC via RCI.  Check-in is in roughly two weeks.  At this point, is there any way to know my room assignment?  Or do I have to wait until my check-in day?  I've already checked in online...thanks!


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 31, 2017)

The actual room, you'd have to wait until the day of. If the resort has booking categories (preferred, standard, savannah, garden view, etc.), you can call in and find out which category the reservation falls into.


----------



## mtm65 (Mar 31, 2017)

Prayme36 said:


> I have a confirmed exchange into DVC via RCI.  Check-in is in roughly two weeks.  At this point, is there any way to know my room assignment?  Or do I have to wait until my check-in day?  I've already checked in online...thanks!



We were told the rooms aren't assigned until the day of check-in.  However, we had three requests for room location and all three requests were granted.  We could not have been happier with the room location!  The room was also ready earlier than expected.

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## sb2313 (Mar 31, 2017)

mtm65 said:


> We were told the rooms aren't assigned until the day of check-in.  However, we had three requests for room location and all three requests were granted.  We could not have been happier with the room location!  The room was also ready earlier than expected.
> 
> Hope you have a great time!


While they do say that, room assignment  is basically locked in about 3 days out from our experiences with animal kingdom villas and OKW.


----------



## Shelb14 (Apr 1, 2017)

sb2313 said:


> While they do say that, room assignment  is basically locked in about 3 days out from our experiences with animal kingdom villas and OKW.


Did you find out 3 days in advance by calling the resort?  We are staying at OKW later this year, so I'm curious.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 1, 2017)

No, not exact room numbers. We had requests both times and they confirmed those were honored at 3 days out, but not exact room location.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Apr 4, 2017)

I suggest you subscribe to Touring Plans. If you subscribe (about $12/year) you can review room views at all WDW resorts and make a request. TP sends in a faxed request about 7 days in advance of the stay. We have received rooms very close to those requested when we stayed at SSR and Kidani last summer. Touring Plans is affiliated with author Len Testa of Unofficial Guide to WDW.


----------



## Shelb14 (Apr 5, 2017)

I love Touring Plans, have been a  member for years and have used their touring plans for every trip. We also used their room finder & request features for our SSR stay in 2015.  We'll use it again for our upcoming stay at OKW!  It's $12 well spent.  I was curious who OP got confirmation from, days in advace, that room request was met.  I'd like to do that for this upcoming trip (type A planner here).

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayme36 (Apr 5, 2017)

Shelb14 said:


> I love Touring Plans, have been a  member for years and have used their touring plans for every trip. We also used their room finder & request features for our SSR stay in 2015.  We'll use it again for our upcoming stay at OKW!  It's $12 well spent.  I was curious who OP got confirmation from, days in advace, that room request was met.  I'd like to do that for this upcoming trip (type A planner here).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



I didn't get a room request confirmation.  What I said/meant was that my exchange had been confirmed via RCI.


----------



## Firepath (Apr 15, 2017)

Even when your room is assigned and ready the day of check in, they will text you but not give you the room #. You have to go the front desk and pay your $190 fee first.


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 15, 2017)

Only if you didn't already do online check-in, I assume. If you do online check-in, they will automatically charge your card on file the $190 and text you your room number along with a link to a map of the resort.


----------



## bendadin (Apr 15, 2017)

FWIW, I have Touring Plans and put in room requests every time. I have never gotten my request through DVC but always gotten it through RCI (except when I had the preferred/standard wrong) but our room location was actually BETTER than my request.


----------



## icydog (Apr 19, 2017)

Now I've learned something.  I never knew Touring Plans sent over room requests.


----------

